# System Install ?'s Asap!



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

I"m going to install my system tomorrow. 

can someone give me a run down of the installation procedure for the following: taking out stock r/f unit, putting in pioneer head unit with 2 12" subs and large amp. 

1. what wiring do i need? i have an amp wiring kit. i think i also need rca adapter harness or something like that?

2. is the r/f unit a bitch to take out?

3. how long will this procedure take assuming i have everything i need?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1 - You'll need a wiring harness for the deck, should be available at any local audio store. You'll also need a mounting kit (it has the trim that wraps around the center console like the stock unit does), again you can get these at local audio stores. I don't know wtf an rca adapter harness is.....

2 - Should be just like the unit in the base audio system, it was simple. The problem is with the stock amp....you have 3 choices
a - Wire it up normally, with the speaker outputs going to the "speaker inputs" in the stock wiring harness. The problem with this is those speaker wires in the dash actually carry a low level signal to the stock amp, where it is then amplified. By running the speaker outputs from the headunit into this, you'll be double amping the signal. It will be very loud at low volumes, and it will start clipping and distorting early.
b - Hack apart some rca cables, and basically use the low-level output from the headunit to send the signal to the stock amp. You would have to cut the rca cable in half and splice the wires into the stock "speaker wires" that run to the amp. This will work, but unless you have 6V preouts you will never get full output from the stock amp.
c - Rewire the car yourself, and run your own speaker wire from the new headunit to each of the 4 speakers. This is the most complicated and time-consuming way, but it's by far the best choice.

3 - Depends on how you wire it, it could take anywhere from 30 min if you just stick the deck in normally and double-amp the signal, to 3hrs or more if you rewire the speakers yourself.


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

can i just disconnect that damn stock amp?

i think the rca cable i'm talking about is what converts speaker to rca and vice versa? 

really re-wire the whole damn thing? my car has 8 speakers not just 4. which do i have to re-wire?









sr20dem0n said:


> 1 - You'll need a wiring harness for the deck, should be available at any local audio store. You'll also need a mounting kit (it has the trim that wraps around the center console like the stock unit does), again you can get these at local audio stores. I don't know wtf an rca adapter harness is.....
> 
> 2 - Should be just like the unit in the base audio system, it was simple. The problem is with the stock amp....you have 3 choices
> a - Wire it up normally, with the speaker outputs going to the "speaker inputs" in the stock wiring harness. The problem with this is those speaker wires in the dash actually carry a low level signal to the stock amp, where it is then amplified. By running the speaker outputs from the headunit into this, you'll be double amping the signal. It will be very loud at low volumes, and it will start clipping and distorting early.
> ...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> can i just disconnect that damn stock amp?
> 
> i think the rca cable i'm talking about is what converts speaker to rca and vice versa?
> 
> really re-wire the whole damn thing? my car has 8 speakers not just 4. which do i have to re-wire?



r/f is a bitch, you pretty much hafta rewire the whole damn thing...


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

what do i need just tons of speaker wire? how many speakers are we talking about re-wiring?







blankgazex said:


> r/f is a bitch, you pretty much hafta rewire the whole damn thing...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> can i just disconnect that damn stock amp?
> 
> i think the rca cable i'm talking about is what converts speaker to rca and vice versa?
> 
> really re-wire the whole damn thing? my car has 8 speakers not just 4. which do i have to re-wire?



You could disconnect the stock amp, but then you wouldn't have any signal going to the speakers. Basically, in the stock system, the headunit sends a low-level signal (similar to the rca preouts on aftermarket units) to the stock amp. The amp amplifies it and then sends the signal to the speakers. If you unplug the stock amp then there won't be anything going to the speakers unless you put your own wires straight from the headunit to the speakers and completely bypass the stock amp.

You would only need to run 4 speaker wires, one to each front door, and then one to each of the rear speakers in the deck.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> what do i need just tons of speaker wire? how many speakers are we talking about re-wiring?


 yes...all of them...


----------

